# Need help with otter trapping in Missouri!!!!!!!!



## ridgerunner102 (Jun 1, 2006)

I need any help that I can get with trapping otters with leghold traps. There are lots of otters around me but can't seem to find a good set for them on land. And I can only catch a few with Conibears. Any advice?


----------



## trapper14 (Nov 8, 2005)

according to one of my books, try using a 2 1/2 newhouse. try setting near a beaver dam if one is around.

you using land or water sets?


----------



## ridgerunner102 (Jun 1, 2006)

I have been using both land and water. Setting conibears in the ripples. And leg traps on land. In Missouri all Conibears have to be all the way under water.


----------



## trapper14 (Nov 8, 2005)

my book says to find or make a narrow passage of 8 inches in a smooth flowing stream. set the trap in the passage and put a dive stick on both sides of the trap.


----------

